
The Rise of Immer in React - jsdev93
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2018/09/12/the-rise-of-immer-in-react/
======
yatsyk
Main issue with immer is a lack of custom types support (like Record in
immutable.js)

~~~
acemarke
Why would you be using Immer and Immutable.js together? They seem pretty much
mutually exclusive. Immer works on plain JS objects and arrays, while
Immutable.js has its own set of APIs for objects.

~~~
yatsyk
I do not use Immer and Immutable together. I use Immutable mostly as I want to
have custom types. I think I'll use Immer most of the time after implementing
api like [1]

[1]
[https://github.com/mweststrate/immer/issues/202](https://github.com/mweststrate/immer/issues/202)

------
madmaniak
It's great you've noticed immutability in a singled threaded environment is a
nonsense. Why to go further with own implementation then?

~~~
borplk
Immutability is highly useful in a browser environment for efficient rendering
of UI.

~~~
madmaniak
So in order to mutate DOM and present mutable state, you think you need to
introduce immutability in the middle? Someone mislead you.

